# What ever happened to Tony Christian?



## jsragan (May 7, 2008)

What a fascinating story!  I was just doing some research on it and can't find anything on him in the time period of shortly after his life ban from FLW until now.  Does he even fish anymore?  Did the reason for his DQs and ban ever come out?  I just thought it was amazing with all the success he had, then his ban, and now I can't find anything current on him at all.


----------



## Cletus T. (May 7, 2008)

I don't know anything about this story.....please tell?????


----------



## jsragan (May 7, 2008)

Here is an old article about his DQs.  He was banned some time after this article was was written.

http://www.bassfan.com/insider_article.asp?id=155

Another strange note- His angler profile on www.flwoutdoors.com says he is from Benton, KY, but if you click on angler photos on the same profile the pictures say that he is from Hull, GA.

http://flw.flwoutdoors.com/ap/bio.cfm?mid=180735

If you look at his tourny stats, he obviously hasn't fished any more FLW tournys since the ban.  I was just curious if he was ever allowed into any more tournys on any of the circuits or did he just quit fishing completely.  Would also like to know if the reason for the ban was ever released.


----------



## AU Bassman (May 7, 2008)

Hmm, Have not heard his name(tony christian) in a long time. What I have heard and read would indicate that he was banned for life for cheating after going on one of the hottest win streaks in the FLW a few yrs. back.I am not about to guess how he did it, although there were many stories circulating about fish in barrels, boxes, ect. In several tournaments he not only won them but had big fish as well. I don't think this too unusual, but FLW sure did!
       Perhaps there are others that could shed some light on exactly what happened. The real strange thing and the one that drew the most attention was his rise from relative obscurity and then setting the FLW on fire.Mr. Christian drew alot of attention to himself in a very short time.
      I do know that he had non boaters fishing with him at most if not all the tournaments in question. If he was able to cheat in front of them without their knowledge, then the guy was pretty crafty!
      To put it in perspective think about the prize money that people didn't get that they should  have. What about all the second place finishers that should have been champs. This is really what drew the ire of most tournament fisherman. Think of what he might have done in the sport if he had used all that energy to do it right instead of breaking the rules.The reason you don't see him mentioned is the fact that he probobly could not buy his way into any tournament now. Tournament fisherman have long memories.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 7, 2008)

We see him around from time to time....As far as I know, he still lives in Madison County....


----------



## NDLucas (May 7, 2008)

AU Bassman said:


> Hmm, Have not heard his name(tony christian) in a long time. What I have heard and read would indicate that he was banned for life for cheating after going on one of the hottest win streaks in the FLW a few yrs. back.I am not about to guess how he did it, although there were many stories circulating about fish in barrels, boxes, ect. In several tournaments he not only won them but had big fish as well. I don't think this too unusual, but FLW sure did!
> Perhaps there are others that could shed some light on exactly what happened. The real strange thing and the one that drew the most attention was his rise from relative obscurity and then setting the FLW on fire.Mr. Christian drew alot of attention to himself in a very short time.
> I do know that he had non boaters fishing with him at most if not all the tournaments in question. If he was able to cheat in front of them without their knowledge, then the guy was pretty crafty!
> To put it in perspective think about the prize money that people didn't get that they should  have. What about all the second place finishers that should have been champs. This is really what drew the ire of most tournament fisherman. Think of what he might have done in the sport if he had used all that energy to do it right instead of breaking the rules.The reason you don't see him mentioned is the fact that he probobly could not buy his way into any tournament now. Tournament fisherman have long memories.



I've heard pretty much the same things....


----------

